
Amazon Spent $24,000 to Kill Portland's Facial Recognition Ban - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/g5p9z3/amazon-spent-dollar24000-to-kill-portlands-facial-recognition-ban
======
anm89
Jesus. I would personally pay 24k to secure a facial recognition ban for an
entire major American city. Is that all it takes?

------
therockspush
24k?? Those city council members should be ashamed of themselves. They could
have gotten a lot more.

~~~
fakedang
They're city council members. Being dim is a given.

------
tqi
The original source article states that the amount was $12k, not sure where
the $24k comes from. The Vice article also characterized their actions as
"silently lobbying" without any details on what that actually entailed. Did
Amazon hire someone to take meetings with the law makers on this issue? If so,
that seems entirely reasonable and not at all sinister...

